# My New 2007 Tundra Crwmax Tv



## OBOregon (Jan 27, 2007)

Just got my new 2007 Tundra CrewMax - Black with Beige Leather interior. Cannot wait to give it a try. A friend of mine got one last week and went out last weekend and said it pulled like a dream. I will report back as soon as we take for the maiden voyage. Just thought I would share my new and exciting news.

OBOregon


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats on your new truck









Happy towing!


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Congrats and enjoy, sure wish I could get one. Post a pic of it hooked to the Outback if you can.

Will


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!*

KAAAAATTTTTHHHHHHHH......everyone's getting one.........


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

WillTy3 said:


> Congrats and enjoy, sure wish I could get one. Post a pic of it hooked to the Outback if you can.
> 
> Will


I second that! Congratulations!


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Congrats! Snap a few pics when you hook up the OB.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations OB!
That looks to be one sweet ride!

Sure would look good rolling into the PNW Outbackers Rally at the end of the month!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Herbicidal said:


> Congrats and enjoy, sure wish I could get one. Post a pic of it hooked to the Outback if you can.
> 
> Will


I second that! Congratulations!








[/quote]

I third that ...... please post a pic. 
Congratulations


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Congrats and enjoy, sure wish I could get one. Post a pic of it hooked to the Outback if you can.
> 
> Will


I second that! Congratulations!








[/quote]

I third that ...... please post a pic. 
Congratulations








[/quote]

I fourth that and second the pic request









-CC


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Take is out this weekend and post some pictures!!

Congrats on the new TV.

GO BEAVS!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Saw a maxi cab that was a dealer demo up for sale with 700 miles on it. Nice looking rig. If you post a picture of your TT and TV you may send many people here out car shopping.

J


----------



## ProEdge (Mar 8, 2007)

Right On..
Let's see some pics..
That is my next Rig.. Tundra CM Black..
If it's not Black, take it Back..


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm trying to get the 4x4 in the Slate Metallic flavor with the gray interior, but it looks like it may only be available in the ugly "basketball red" or whatever it's called interior color. Yuk.... I can get it in the 2 wheel-drive configuration though. C'mon Toyota......

I may have to settle for the Silver Sky Metallic with the gray interior, or another color with the tan interior. How does the black with the tan interior look?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Insomniak said:


> I'm trying to get the 4x4 in the Slate Metallic flavor with the gray interior, but it looks like it may only be available in the ugly "basketball red" or whatever it's called interior color. Yuk.... I can get it in the 2 wheel-drive configuration though. C'mon Toyota......
> 
> I may have to settle for the Silver Sky Metallic with the gray interior, or another color with the tan interior. How does the black with the tan interior look?


I'm looking out my office window at a Slate Metallic with either Gray or Black interior (can't see thru those wonderful dark windows from this distance). Of course, our respective regions will have different color combos & option packages available









As for the Black & Tan, I 'spose some may like it but, to me, all I can see is a - well - a Black & Tan **** Dog









Does anyone have a Black interior? How do you like it? How fast does it start looking like its actually a Gray interior







???


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Insomniak said:


> I'm trying to get the 4x4 in the Slate Metallic flavor with the gray interior, but it looks like it may only be available in the ugly "basketball red" or whatever it's called interior color. Yuk.... I can get it in the 2 wheel-drive configuration though. C'mon Toyota......
> 
> I may have to settle for the Silver Sky Metallic with the gray interior, or another color with the tan interior. How does the black with the tan interior look?


A friend of mine just bought a new Rav4 and he's going through the dealer to have an aftermarket leather kit installed for all the seats and interior side panels. Not sure what it's costing him, but it could be worth asking if your dealer has such an arrangement with an auto upholstery shop.

Personally, I think a black exterior with a tan interior would look good.









Wolfwood - you've got dogs on the brain!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Herbicidal said:


> Wolfwood - you've got dogs on the brain!


Dogs & Tundras...Tundras & Dogs...could be worse


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Wolfwood - you've got dogs on the brain!


Dogs & Tundras...Tundras & Dogs...could be worse








[/quote]

Sure could be worse - Cats and Rams.....Rams and Cats.........


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Humpty said:


> Wolfwood - you've got dogs on the brain!


Dogs & Tundras...Tundras & Dogs...could be worse







[/quote]
Sure could be worse - Cats and Rams.....Rams and Cats.........







[/quote]







You can bet I'd be seeking professional help for that ....


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

The dealer just called and said that the color combo I want would take about three months to get. I asked him if there were any other choices he could give me and he said "oh, we can see if there are any orders that are being canceled or maybe in a couple weeks we'll be getting more in".

Huh? Do these guys want to sell something or not ?? Grrrr.....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Insomniak said:


> The dealer just called and said that the color combo I want would take about three months to get. I asked him if there were any other choices he could give me and he said "oh, we can see if there are any orders that are being canceled or maybe in a couple weeks we'll be getting more in".
> 
> Huh? Do these guys want to sell something or not ?? Grrrr.....


Tell him to search the *Regional * inventory.....he's not confined to what HIS dealership actually has or will have!!! I saw a list of every one - in every color - that exists (first) in New England and (then) east of the Mississippi. Do you have the option of another dealer in the area ?????


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Does anyone have a Black interior? How do you like it? How fast does it start looking like its actually a Gray interior
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally, I would avoid a black interior. I have had vehicles with black interiors in the past, and man do they get HOT when left out in the Sun! If you happen to climb in wearing shorts on an August day, you may leave a couple of layers of skin behind when you get out!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Doug's right about the black interior. My current car is black with a black leather interior, and it gets REALLY hot inside.

I think the dealer did check the regional inventory, but this sales guy is pretty difficult to understand - very heavy accent (go figure). They're a huge dealer and told me they get somewhere around 10% of the entire region's inventory. I called another dealer who told me he thinks the Crewmax 4x4's are still a few weeks away and most of them are going to dealers in "outlying" areas where they "really need trucks like that". Humphhh....

I'm gonna try calling dealers in Bakersfield, Riverside, and Ventura to see if they have anything of interest.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Insomniak,

I would go to www.tundrasolutions.com and you'll find tons of information on the new Tundra and info on where to get a good deal. Since you're in SoCal there is a salesperson/dealer that offers good deals and she's been a member of tundrasolutions for many years. Her name is Diane Whitmire and here's a link to a message where she lists some of the specials she has on the Tundras. If I was going to get a Toyota I would check with her first, she seems to really know whats available and should give you a straight answer.

http://www.tundrasolutions.com/forums/tund...w-2007-tundras/

Good luck, I've looked at the Tundra Crewmax but I'm going to wait and see what the new Sequoia looks like.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks MJRey,

I spoke to Dianne several weeks ago when she was still at Carson Toyota. At the time, she seemed to think what I wanted would be a custom build, and would be in the neighborhood of $45,000, which was pretty much an MSRP quote. I can get that from anyone! I just sent her an e-mail to see what she's got in stock and what the cost might be now that these are actually on the market.

I did find a Crewmax 4x4 with all the bells and whistles in Ventura that I'm gonna take a look at tomorrow. Not sure about the color though - Pyrite Mica, which I've never seen in person. This truck was ordered by some guy, then his wife wouldn't let him buy it!!









Stay tuned.....


----------

